# Thank you DFeaton for all you do here!!



## Zeek (Aug 21, 2012)

It has not been unnoticed brother! You pretty much live and breath SI and we need you on the team.

 Gratz on modship


----------



## Cyborg (Aug 21, 2012)

Grats bro!! Well deserved!


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 21, 2012)

nice work bro


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 21, 2012)

Congratz DF!


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## Azog (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats df!


----------



## Pikiki (Aug 21, 2012)

This is a good addition to the SI MOD crew. Well deserved it Dfeaton


----------



## Mr P (Aug 21, 2012)

Are we talking about that good looking shirt less chisel in his avi dude DF? ...hmm yeah I know him your a good bro DF congratz,


----------



## Mrs P (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats  DF


----------



## dsa8864667 (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats! DF


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 21, 2012)

go df =D> ...............


----------



## DarksideSix (Aug 21, 2012)

congrats bro!!  well deserved!


----------



## JOMO (Aug 21, 2012)

Congrats DF!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 21, 2012)

Wait till you ban someone... Never forget your first bro. Hit me up anytime of you're unsure of what to do or how to do it.


----------



## DF (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks all for the congrats! & thank you Ez.  Although I have heard Ez say that being a mod sucks & is alot of work.  So, I'm not sure if this is punishment or not.... only time will tell.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 21, 2012)

Another one of Herms prodigys turned pro. Lol man my list keeps going and going. Congrats


----------



## DF (Aug 21, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wait till you ban someone... Never forget your first bro. Hit me up anytime of you're unsure of what to do or how to do it.



Thank you POB.  I will be hitting you up soon I'm sure.  I cant wait for my first ban.  If only this was &%$#@.com I have a whole shit list over there.....lol


----------



## 63Vette (Aug 21, 2012)

When I grow up.... I'm going to be like Dfeaton! L-)

*Congrats brother! *

I love to see a quality board grow and install good folks. 
Now if you ban POB you will really be my idol!


----------



## creekrat (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrats Df and thanks bro.  We appreciate it


----------



## amore169 (Aug 22, 2012)

Congrats bro great job!


----------



## Jada (Aug 22, 2012)

congrats=D>


----------



## Jezebel (Aug 22, 2012)

Hurray for DF!  Let me see if I can do this right.  Love you bro!  No homo! LOL


----------



## CLSMTH700 (Aug 22, 2012)

Df great dude. congrats.


----------



## Yaya (Aug 22, 2012)

Dfeat, a respected bro who will bring greatness to the land of the MODs


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 22, 2012)

nice work man. WTG and congrats.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Aug 24, 2012)

yup D is one of the best guys ive ever met,he's an awesome guy and brother,very smart and will help anyone he can,ive known him since the Ology days and we've always been big buddies,i know i back him 110%,he's the best and will help our board so much,luv ya big guy!!


----------



## transcend2007 (Aug 27, 2012)

..man what a great community...congratulations Dfeaton...I am glad to have found this place...


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats homie!!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## Patriot1405 (Aug 27, 2012)

Congratulations DF!!


----------



## DF (Sep 22, 2015)

DF said:


> Thanks all for the congrats! & thank you Ez.  Although I have heard Ez say that being a mod sucks & is alot of work.  So, I'm not sure if this is punishment or not.... only time will tell.



I'm certain now that it was punishment.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 22, 2015)

Congratulations df on the promotion. I couldn't think of a better mod To Go ALONG WITH  bundy, mr p, mrs p, zeek, times roman, and Pfm. You'll fit right in with these guys.  Also you have help from our vet pikki. He's a very knowledgeable vet here at si.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 22, 2015)

what in the hell.........................................................


----------



## Jada (Sep 22, 2015)

^^^^ this right here


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 22, 2015)

DF was the best mod in the history of SI. He will be missed.


----------



## DF (Sep 22, 2015)

Jada said:


> ^^^^ this right here



Shut it Jada!


----------



## Yaya (Sep 22, 2015)

Jenner and DF.. best mods we have..

When DF was green that was a big deal all over the net

Green as in green mod


----------



## DF (Sep 22, 2015)

It wasn't easy being green.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 22, 2015)

Df come do the pickem for these hoMos since youre the best.


----------



## DF (Sep 22, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Df come do the pickem for these hoMos since youre the best.



Well,  you do have to admit. I was the best mod in the history of SI.  I should have some kind of plaque & be inducted into the SI mod hall of fame.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 22, 2015)

DF said:


> Well,  you do have to admit. I was the best mod in the history of SI.  I should have some kind of plaque & be inducted into the SI mod hall of fame.



Seconded!

10char


----------



## Tren4Life (Sep 22, 2015)

Motion carried.  All in favor say I


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 22, 2015)

DF said:


> Well,  you do have to admit. I was the best mod in the history of SI.  I should have some kind of plaque & be inducted into the SI mod hall of fame.


No awards for quitters because look what you left me with.  I'm like a single mother, I wash and dry.


----------



## DF (Sep 22, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> No awards for quitters because look what you left me with.  I'm like a single mother, I wash and dry.



Quitter?  Is that what you call a retired hall of fame quality football player?? I think not my fine Hermin!  I left my mark as a first ballot hall of fame Mod!! my record speaks for itself.  Now,  go make me a sammich!


----------



## AlphaD (Sep 22, 2015)

Df was the sexiest Mod in history, so there should definitely be an award.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 22, 2015)

Df was the best mod without a belly button we ever had here. May he rest in piece.


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 22, 2015)

Wait a second here.  You don't have a belly button?


----------



## Magical (Sep 22, 2015)

Is there a pic of said missing belly button?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 24, 2015)

Wat what? what's going on? DF did you step down?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 24, 2015)

I want to take this opportunity to nominate DF into the SI Mod Hall of Fame as the first inductee. 

#TeamDF4Th3WHallOfFamerMod4Life


----------



## DF (Sep 24, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I want to take this opportunity to nominate DF into the SI Mod Hall of Fame as the first inductee.
> 
> #TeamDF4Th3WHallOfFamerMod4Life



Doc is a very wise man!
YES!  YES!  YES!


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 24, 2015)

Somebody please explain DF's deal


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 24, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Wat what? what's going on? DF did you step down?





Bullseye Forever said:


> Somebody please explain DF's deal




Bulls, don't know how you missed it since you're here all the time. DF hasn't been a mod for months. He stepped down awhile back.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 24, 2015)

Sorry man,I must have just not read it..,my bad,..,I've had a lot going on to so that's reason I wasn't paying attention I guess lol....I'm the ass today lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 24, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> Sorry man,I must have just not read it..,my bad,..,I've had a lot going on to so that's reason I wasn't paying attention I guess lol....I'm the ass today lol



You could easily correct this by fasting your ballot for DF as SI Hall of Famer Mod....


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 24, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You could easily correct this by fasting your ballot for DF as SI Hall of Famer Mod....



What forum is it in?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 24, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> What forum is it in?



It's not in a forum. All you need to do is send POB noodz of yourself or random hairy men and he'll take that as a vote in favor.


----------

